# [NEED Volunteers] Atrix Recovery



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

If you have gotten a hold of the leaked version, and have an unlocked bootloader, let us know, we have people on standby ready to build it.


----------



## aliasxerog (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm gonna be getting one early next week just hit me up on what needs to be done.


----------



## Dorian (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll have my hands on one in a few days... Along with 2.3.


----------



## vCass (Jun 16, 2011)

My girlfriend has an Atrix. Any help needed, let me know.


----------



## jakew02 (Jul 5, 2011)

I feel pretty confident with my modding abilities, and am always messing with my phone trying to learn new things regarding hacking and developing. As well, I've got the Insurance on my phone, so I'm ready and willing to test whatever needs testing! just let me know!


----------



## MateTrix (Jul 6, 2011)

Been testing out Gingerblur/ Grey Blur for about a month or so had the trix since first week out from ATT interested in getting some custom roms out ... can help with beta testing if needed, by the way have 2 atrix's and htc inspire and an htc aria , all rooted and ready to run, using SuperUser , and Gingerbreak / Recovery, RSD Lite and a few SBF sitting at its side


----------



## jruweaver (Jul 6, 2011)

Got an Unlocked Atrix in hand let me know how i can help.


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

@b16 - any news on this?


----------

